# Video: Beautiful



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You will agree.

Take a few minutes. It could be the best part of the day today:






--Nikolay


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

search for fractal geometry videos if this kind of stuff turns you on.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey nice!

Before this thread takes off toward more and more videos of that kind I need to clarify that I was originally looking for golden ratio and other universal rules of beauty.

Armed with the information I found I designed an ultra cheap and very, very nice looking aquarium stand for a 75 gal. tank. A friend of mine will help me with the cutting and the materials. Another friend helped me with the structural design. It turned out that the plywood that Kim used for her stand under the rimless ADA tank is most likely Finland Birch plywood.

Now I understand more about unversal rules, quality materials and how they create beauty. Anyone that has seen Kim's stand will agree.

This is this Finland Birch plywood. I understand that the edges are meant to be left exposed because they look very decorative. The material has exceptional structural properties. Not the usual Home Depot plywood, not at all.










What excites me about my stand design is that it is very, very simple. I only wish my aquarium had no plastic rim.

Pictures to come soon. For now we watch pretty videos of other things.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, I'll go ahead and give you a heads up about my new stand.

As I said - it will make use of the Golden Ratio. The 1 and the 0.618 and so on.
http://www.ciese.org/ciesemath/golden.ratio.html

I wanted to incorporate a wood burning piece of art that I made recently. But I wanted to use it in the most aesthetic way possible. Dead center is just not right. So you see - that's how I found myself digging for Golden Ratios and such.

And here is the wood burning piece of art I created:










--Nikolay


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I wouldn't mind having that just to hang on the wall. Love it.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

wow niko thats awesome, how long did it take you to do that?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Very skillful! I've always wanted to try it but the soldering iron I have doesn't seem to get hot enough. What are you using as the burning tool?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The video really is beautiful, and it doesn't hurt that the music reminds me of one of my favorite composers, Philip Glass.

The portrait is good too! Jimi Hendrix?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I see that I thought you knew me well enough but I was mistaken... Let me just say that the last time I did wood burning it was 1978 and I was 10 years old.

The stand that I'm building will not have a Jimmy Hendrix portrait mounted according to the Golden Ratio. The stand will look like this:









The door will be using a funky hinge that allows you to open the door, push it and slide it sideways inside the cabinet.

Filter hoses - coming out from the side - a la ADA.

Note that the open area on the right has no front support. I want no support in order to enhance the open look. Lack of support compromises the stability a great deal. It took two professional guys to put their experience together to come up with the best choice of materials, joints, and compromises. Thank goodness they are my friends - I saw how much goes into something that looks very simple at first glance.

The blue squares on that drawing will be glass tiles. Have not decided on the color yet:
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=glass+tiles&_sacat=See-All-Categories

And yes, you guessed it - the Golden Ratio is used to calculate the height of the stand in relation to the open area. For this 30" tall 48.5" long stand the middle wall is at 19". Here's a dumb and useful site for you:
http://goldenratiocalculator.com

--Nikolay


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

that is almost unbelievable that you did that at such a young age!

I thought maybe you were such a fan that you wanted him on your aquarium.

the glass squares are interesting, still trying to picture how that will look.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This is how it's going to look:










hehe

--Nikolay


----------

